# Leave fluffy? shave down? take off bracelets?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you planning to do with your beautiful girl this summer?

If she's going to swim quite a bit, I would put her into a Miami.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I vote fluffy! she is beautiful!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


>


This is the best stack I've seen of Bonnie yet!    

I vote for fluffy.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

miami


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Miami...and she really is adorable!


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I would do a well blended town and country(maybe like a lamb cut with short body) with her neck hair blended down to her shoulders.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I vote for a Miami with big, beautiful bracelets and a huge topknot. Bonnie's got such a nice bone structure, and a great tail to balance out a big topknot--it would be great to show it off for the summer!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are helping to keep up her coat, you might enjoy trying a clip that you admire and want to try. Bonnie would look good in anything!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the votes everyone! Yes, I brush her several times a week so don't mind it a little longer (not for these pics, obviously). Her hair is at a place where I can go either way. I kinda want to keep it fluffy because I like feeling her hair, but the messy bracelets are not helping her leg proportions any. On the other hand...she looked awesome in the short Miami because it showed off her body and her legs looked long and slim. 

CM, I let her stack herself in UKC because she naturally stacked correctly. Getting a picture at the right angle is something harder to do.  Her confidence and body control continues to develop an is fun to watch. She loves to scan the area for something of interest (not sure what- a kitty? a bird? a blowing piece of paper? a person who might pet her?). 

Catsaqqara, I get exactly what you're saying, but I seriously doubt the groomer will. LOL. I did buy my own scissors for a little tweeking here and there. I could slim her neck hair out (or ask the groomer if she could). I may take the plunge and buy clippers again. My old ones don't work well, so I haven't used them on her. 

I might leave fluffy THIS time, but remove bracelets and see if her legs look nice and long again. I can do the Miami when it gets warmer. If I leave her leg hair fluffy, she can have bracelets again. I have a feeling I will make a final decision in the morning. 

It's a tough call. I will post an after picture.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds like you are kind of tired of bracelets at the moment. I vote town and country clip.

She's gonna look great in anything!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Short Miami. She looks great no matter what the cut but I like the way it shows off her shape. Not every dog can carry off that cut.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a big fan of the town and country, too!


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

I love town and country! I think it is a great poodle clip. 
I wonder if it is too feminine for my Winston? and not manly enough? 
But he's still a baaaaabbbbbyy! Lol.

Seriously, what's a good style for male Standard? that's fairly easy maintenance?


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Short Miami is definately easy maintenance. I put my male poodle in that clip (1/4 inch body, left bracelets, tail and head long)


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

I can see a Miami clip in Winston's future. Fun! ...maybe even a mohawk....


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Miami is my vote  I really dont like long hair all over the body...it looks great for a day or two then it starts to look worse each day. Its a lot to maintain. I would go with a Miami..This is the same reason I like the CC because I dont brush my girls at all...I just bath them every 5-7 days and condition and blow them dry. Their poms look crappy by that time but the jacket, when long, doesnt require anything. I dont like brushing  I let Stella go for 2 weeks soemtimes...then I do have to do one brush out. 

Having said this...I am certain she will look GREAT in whatever clip you decide..and as you say you can change it up in a couple of months! Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, I decided to have her bracelets trimmed down, but leave her fluffy for a little while longer. She really looks the best in a short 'do, but I like petting her soft hair. Next groom I will bite the bullet and cut her short again. In the mean time, I do have to do a fair amount of brushing. 

I will take pictures tomorrow. We're taking the dogs out to Joshua Tree National Park (should be gorgeous out there tomorrow) and bringing the camera.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Well, I decided to have her bracelets trimmed down, but leave her fluffy for a little while longer. She really looks the best in a short 'do, but I like petting her soft hair. Next groom I will bite the bullet and cut her short again. In the mean time, I do have to do a fair amount of brushing.
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow. We're taking the dogs out to Joshua Tree National Park (should be gorgeous out there tomorrow) and bringing the camera.


I was hoping you'd go the fluffy route!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

tcy1971 said:


> I love town and country! I think it is a great poodle clip.
> I wonder if it is too feminine for my Winston? and not manly enough?
> But he's still a baaaaabbbbbyy! Lol.
> 
> Seriously, what's a good style for male Standard? that's fairly easy maintenance?


My boy is in a Miami, and looks quite masculine (in my opinion, at least)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I always enjoy Bonnie pictures - hope you get some good snaps on your hike. When you have such a pretty dog you really can't go too wrong with a cut.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

WE WIMPED OUT! We woke up with grand plans to drive out to the desert. At the last minute we changed or minds because it is 2 hours each way and we didn't have it in us. Maybe next time. sigh. Instead we went hiking in the foothills, which only took a couple hours total. I did benign things like laundry and shopping afterwards. 

Here is Bonnie's cut. It is pretty basic and getting really fluffy, but leaves my options open for next time. Her legs look like pipecleaners without the bracelets, but I am thinking when I do the Miami again they are still puffy enough for it. But, I did get a great picture of her in the sideyard. 










Bonnie and my sister in laws poodle Chili (also known as fluffbucket and the chilster- you can see his nice medium size here pretty well):









the picture in the backyard that I liked









By the way, her nose is black again! SOOOoooo weird that it turned brownish for several months. I was thinking it was browning out, so odd. Maybe the Omega 3s are helping?

Thanks for the thoughts on her trim! I will be bolder next time.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Probably snow nose. Many dogs lose pigment in the winter months. Even though you live in California, the sun is stronger certain parts of the year.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it!! and I like her light apricot colouring, it's very pretty


----------



## Bev's dog (Jan 19, 2012)

She is very beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She is gorgeous. I don't blame you for wimping out. That is a long drive especially with dogs in the car. Sounds like you had a lovely walk anyway.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My husband said she looks like a sausage with all that hair and I agree a little bit.  I believe it is his way of asking for her body short next time. 

Ladybird, Your pretty boy is nice medium apricot, isn't he? One thing I have learned about light apricot is it is very hard to get an accurate picture of. The last picture is fairly accurate for a shade picture. In the sun she looks much bright oranger and a lot darker. In the house or on an overcast day or in the shade she looks about the color of the last pic. It totally changes depending on the light that reflects off of it. I love it, but it is inbetween a true dark apricot and a cream, although everyone who sees her calls it apricot. I now call it light apricot although she is registered cream.

Here is the same day in the sun. NO question she is apricot here.  Her ears really reflect red in the sun (sorry for the butt shot, I couldn't find another one in the sun) with 'the big' camera. The little Elph is great for taking along places, but I always blow the pictures out with it. One of these days I will read the manual:


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine's colouring is very patchy. I'm hoping he'll clear as he gets older, but yes he has dark apricot ears and tail, and a dark streak from the back of his head to his tail. the rest of him is light apricot, although every time I look at him he has more dark patches here and there appearing! Your girl Bonnie is definately apricot, I've seen apricots much lighter than her registered as apricot!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Bonnie is a Beauty! Does it get hot there? I realize this is all after the fact and her haircut but I clipped Hunter and Katerina pretty close this time cuz we are broiling here in Tallahassee already. They are black though and I think that makes a difference, maybe not as much of an issue with your lighter colored gorgeous spoo.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, it gets hot, but we are very dry here so it isn't as bad as with humidity. Still, she was panting some, so I had her cut short a few days ago. She looks like such a little ballerina when she is short. She is for SURE a petite girl. It is especially clear when she is short (sorry, crummy/out of focus picture, but you get the idea):


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

She looks wonderful!


----------

